# My "herd" (Pic heavy)



## Deac77 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just Thought id Show of some of the critters living with me enjoy!






























































Oh and for the record the frog is only 3 months old ^^


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice crew!


----------



## poison (Aug 11, 2012)

i love the iguana  i have a 2 year old


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 11, 2012)

haha its always growing Still need to get shots of the tegus and snakes lol!


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2012)

Love the chameleon. I tried two babies, just couldn't get them to survive Not sure if me or the place I got them from.
Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2012)

Quite a menagerie. Nice pics.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 11, 2012)

poison said:


> i love the iguana  i have a 2 year old



thank you he's my little sweet heart spoiled rotten!



wellington said:


> Love the chameleon. I tried two babies, just couldn't get them to survive Not sure if me or the place I got them from.
> Great pics, thanks for sharing.



sorry to hear!! what kind of setup did you have i'd love to help you out this is one of the hardiest species and they are packed full of personality!



Tom said:


> Quite a menagerie. Nice pics.



thank you the list just seems to keep growing


----------



## conservation (Aug 22, 2012)

African bullfrog?


----------



## fluffypanda17 (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: My "herd" (Pic heavy)*



Pets101 said:


> African bullfrog?



Yep! Sure is


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 22, 2012)

*RE: My "herd" (Pic heavy)*

Yea he is he's only 4 months old and weighs over a pound


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

I do love the frog!


----------



## shellibelli72 (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the pic of the frog with worm hanging out of his mouth!! Too cute!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Aug 23, 2012)

You have a GREAT looking "herd/family" congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowfoot (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the iguana! I have a 3 year old female rhino iguana. She is evil! lol


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! i'd lvoe to get a rhino!! they have AMAZING personalities!!


----------



## Mky2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice boxy! Is he/she a florida?


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

nah she's a ornate


----------



## Mky2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Still beautiful though!


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

she's is so fun! has a great personality (she isnt really a pet just lives here in the back yard with us)


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2012)

You have fantastic pets. Is that a "pac man" frog? We recently got one ...an albino, I think.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

no he's not a pac he's a African Bullfrog or Pixie Frog


----------



## terryo (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, I see the difference now. Mine has two little horns on his head. He is a strange little thing with a very big mouth.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

*RE: My "herd" (Pic heavy)*

I have kept multiple pacs cornutas crownwillies even a caatiga love them but they don't compare to my rex


----------



## mlnauman (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful!! Thanks for the pics - you are devoted !


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great family !!!
Thanks for the pics


----------



## girlflan (Sep 29, 2012)

*RE: My "herd" (Pic heavy)*

Cute ornate I have three ornates, a res, and a ball python.


----------

